# 14x6 shed erected time to insulate and board



## Pad5tar (15 Sep 2018)

Hi all,

I've had my pressure treated 14x6 shed delivered and erected for a few weeks now. It has got one more week before the "dry out time" has completed. The power CU has been installed and I've ran my cables for sockets etc.

So....my next task is to insulate it, I know there are numerous topics about this already but just wanted some advice. It's a 14mm T&G construction pent with 50mm deep batons on the inside. 

My initial thought was 50mm celetec board insulation as I had access to 7x 1.2m boards with poly vapour barrier over the insulation/vertical batons, then board over it with chipboard/OSB/plywood. 

This will be used to house my 3d printers and workshop tools so I'd quite like it to be a comfortable environment and obviously damp free. Some vents at a high level also to stop stale air.

What does everyone think for the proposed solution? 

Thanks for the help


----------



## MikeG. (16 Sep 2018)

No. Just no. You need an airgap behind the boards.


----------



## Pad5tar (16 Sep 2018)

thanks for the reply, would you recommend 40mm insulation so there is a 10mm gap between the boarding and the t&g?


----------



## MikeG. (16 Sep 2018)

You need a 25mm gap.


----------



## TomGW (16 Sep 2018)

With 50mm framing you could consider spanning the insulation on the inside of the frame (possibly adding additional vertical 50mm battens to support the insulation) leaving a 50mm gap between the insulation and the outer T&G. Put 'breather paper' on the outside of the insulation (stapled to the frame) and a vapour barrier on the inside, then fix the OSB through the insulation to the frame with long screws. 
I have done this in a 'bought' shed for my daughter. I probably over engineered it, but I routered the vertical edges of the OSB to half thickness, so that they could be overlapped and glued to each other, in an attempt to ensure rigidity. Not sure if this was important but I was concerned that the fact that the OSB would not be directly fixed to the frame. I also created vents top and bottom of the air gaps to allow some circulation in this space.


----------

